# Show me your candy gore!



## TayMalerei (Apr 27, 2017)

Whether they were commissioned pieces or originals, I love the style and want to see some good examples for drawing my own, along with finding new people to watch!


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven't gotten the chance to play around with it too much, but here is what I've done so far:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 28, 2017)

I bite the heads off of gummy bears, does that count?


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 28, 2017)

the only candy gore ive drawn so far is human, i really need to draw more furry related gore


----------



## rocketseal (May 14, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> I wasn't sure I understood the OP, but now that I understand what they were talking about I understand even less than before.


I can't even try to describe what I think I learned.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> I wasn't sure I understood the OP, but now that I understand what they were talking about I understand even less than before.





rocketseal said:


> I can't even try to describe what I think I learned.


Candy gore = Basically body made out of candy. Yeah, welcome to the Furry fandom. 

Don't worry. This is the least weird in the fandom..


----------



## PencilBrain (May 17, 2017)

I did this a while back as album art for an edm single on my soundcloud a few months ago :3

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BRH4pvAhqJ1/

No longer is that my twitter handle.


----------



## psychonautic (May 18, 2017)

Here's an oc of mine





And an illustration I made for the gummy guts zine last year(sold out but a 2nd volume is being made)


----------



## TayMalerei (May 18, 2017)

psychonautic said:


> Here's an oc of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh I love the colors on that second one!! So soft and prettyyy


----------



## Reke (May 18, 2017)

Guess I might as well test the ice by posting to a thread like this.





Those are not bones, just filled liquorice, I swear. Also terrible british sweets as eyeballs. Not too colorful, but maybe I'll change that with another character.


----------



## HoneyBonnieBunny (May 19, 2017)

I only have 2 right now, but I really want to do more ^^


----------

